# precariat = πρεκαριάτο



## nickel (Jul 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Μου / Μας είχε ξεφύγει, παρά το κείμενο που ανέβασε ο somnambulist, αλλά ξύπνησα και βρήκα τον Κουίνιον να με σκουντά. Πρώτα, από την Ελευθεροτυπία της 7/6/2011:

*Πρεκαριάτο!*

Οι Ρωμαίοι στην αρχή είχαν τα _proles_ (τα τέκνα). Μετά «έφτιαξαν» το _proletarius_, δηλαδή τον πολίτη που δεν είχε τίποτα άλλο να προσφέρει στην «πατρίδα» παρά μόνο παιδιά για πούλημα, ως στρατιώτες. Τέλος, ήρθαν τα κομμούνια και «έφτιαξαν» το _proletariat_ (το προλεταριάτο).

Όμως, οι σύγχρονοι διάδοχοι των Ρωμαίων, οι Αμερικανοί, προχώρησαν την ανθρωπότητα και "έφτιαξαν" (από τη ρεϊγκανική δεκαετία του 1980) το *precariat*! Πήραν το λατινικό _precarius_ (που σημαίνει αβέβαιος) και μετέτρεψαν τους ανθρώπους σε τρομοκρατημένα όντα αφού είναι αβέβαια αν θα απολυθούν, αν θα βρουν δουλειά, αν θα υπογράψουν ιδιωτική σύμβαση με το αφεντικό, αν θα έχουν το επόμενο πιάτο φαΐ κ.λπ.

Πρόταση: Μια και ο όρος "precariat» μπήκε στη ζωή, προτείνουμε η απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά να είναι "πρεκαριάτο", ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα των (ξένων, μη "πατριωτικών" όρων), _προλεταριάτο_, _τραμ_ (αντί τροχιόδρομος), _μπετόν_ (αντί σκυρόδεμα) κ.λπ. Το πατριωτικό "αβεβαιαταριάτο" δεν είναι τόσο "κομψό", που λένε και οι γραμματισμένοι».

Νίκος Ράπτης ​
Στο σαββατιάτικο ηλεδελτίο του ο Μάικλ Κουίνιον γράφει:

*precariat*

This socio-economic term has become more visible in recent months as a result of a book, _The Precariat: The New Dangerous Class_, by Guy Standing, Professor of Economic Security at the University of Bath.

He describes the precariat as a newly emerging social class, in part created by trends towards creating a flexible workforce, which has access only to poorly paid short-term or part-time jobs, with no security of employment, support of a trade union or protection by legislation. Wages are often so little better than social security and marginal tax rates so penal that there's little motivation to look for work. People in this situation see no prospect of change for the better and are becoming dispirited and disaffected. This is leading, he argues, to a group open to exploitation by far-right political parties.

The term is a blend of "precarious" and "proletariat". The press attention given to Professor Standing's book may have given the impression that he coined it. Reports in recent years have linked it with the rise of a similar class in Japan and suggested it was invented there. It has in fact been a term of left-wing writers in English at least since its appearance in the January-March 1990 issue of _Socialist Review_. But it was actually coined in French in the 1980s (as "*précariat*"). The abstract noun "precarity" for the concept is also on record; Noam Chomsky wrote in an article in the June 2011 issue of _In These Times_ that it was coined in the 1990s by Italian labour activists.

Part of the precariat, the youthful educated part, is
looking for what the book calls a politics of paradise.
It is beginning to identify it in the squares of major
cities, as the book did predict. Listen to the precariat
in Athens, Madrid and in various parts of the Middle
East.
[_Financial Times_, 25 Jun. 2011.]

In Britain, as elsewhere, labour market flexibility
led to a fall in 'unskilled' wages and a proliferation of
temporary and part-time labour. This expanded the ranks
of the precariat - the emerging class of people who
experience multiple forms of insecurity and see little
prospect of escape.
[_Soundings_, 1 Apr. 2011.]​​
*Μια ακόμα γλωσσική παρατήρηση (precarians = πρεκάριοι).* Το άρθρο που είχε αναδημοσιευτεί εδώ έχει τον τίτλο _Precariatans of all countries, unite!_ Ωστόσο, δίπλα στο _proletariat_ έχουμε _proletarian_, άρα το αναμενόμενο είναι δίπλα στο _precariat_ να έχουμε _precarian_ και όχι _precariatan_. Ιδού κιόλας: _On the Unclass of Precarians_.


*Γκουγκλιές για το πρεκαριάτο*
*Γκουγκλιές για τους πρεκάριους*


----------



## sarant (Jul 9, 2011)

Γκουγκλίζοντας βρίσκω ότι το είχα βάλει σε κείμενο πέρσι
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/asfalist/
και πιο παλιά σε σχόλιο για τη λέξη της χρονιάς ο Νίκος Λ.(όχι -ίγγρης):
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/leksixronias/#comment-19580


----------



## rogne (Jul 9, 2011)

Η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Αστυνομικών Υπαλλήλων είχε επικαλεστεί "την καινοφανή τάξη του καινοφανούς όρου του «πρεκαριάτου»" (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει η τάξη του όρου) ήδη από τις αρχές του 2009.

Πρέπει ν' αναγνωρίσουμε ότι η ελληνική Αστυνομία πρωτοστατεί σε διάφορα επίπεδα εδώ και καιρό...


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2011)

Και στη Λεξιλογία, ολόκληρη συζήτηση από αυτό το ποστ του/της sadebeg και κάτω, όπου εμφανίζονται και σαν επίθετα τα _πρεκάριος/πρεκάρια_.

Μια παλιότερη εμφάνιση του όρου σε άρθρο του Μάκη Μπαλαούρα στην Ελευθεροτυπία της 23-12-2008, με τίτλο _Στους δρόμους βγήκε το πρεκαριάτο_* (από κείνο το ποστ της Άνεφ) με τον εξής ορισμό σε υποσημείωση:
Νέος κοινωνιολογικός και πολιτικός όρος που αρχίζει να καθιερώνεται. Πρώτη φορά το συνάντησα στο μαρξιστικό περιοδικό «Eurotopia», που κυκλοφορούσε και στα ελληνικά ως ένθετο στις εφημερίδες «Αυγή» και «Εποχή». Το πρώτο συνθετικό του «πρεκαριάτου» προέρχεται από την αγγλική λέξη precarity, που σημαίνει κατάσταση αβέβαιη, κατάσταση ανασφαλής, ενώ το δεύτερο συστατικό από το προλεταριάτο.
​Καλημέρα.

Με πρόλαβες με το πρεκαριάτο, Νικέλ, γιατί κι εμένα με σκούντηξε ο Κουίνιον και άναψε ο γλόμπος, αλλά καθόλου δεν με πειράζει· η ποδηλατάδα ήταν απολαυστική παρά τον ανελέητο ήλιο. The early bird catches the worm, but at least the precarian has time to go biking.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2011)

Και για την αφάνεια των ανέργων στην Αμερική: ΝΥΤ. Πάντως ο Μπαλαούρας νομίζω έχει λάθος που το παράγει από το αγγλικό. Από το ιταλικό ή το γαλλικό πρέπει να βγήκε, όπως λέει ο Quinion και το κείμενο που είχε λινκάρει ο somnambulist.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2011)

Από το ιταλικό, παρέα με το cognitariato / κογκνιταριάτο, το «προλεταριάτο της γνωσιακής εργασίας» σε μας. Ο Ξυδάκης, μάλιστα, έχει γράψει και το «κογκνιτάριοι του Νότου, πρεκάριοι του Βορρά».


----------

